# M3 window trim special order.



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon,
Hi how are you? I have really found your information and advice to be helpful while I prepare to by my BMW. I have learned so much from you and the other folks at bimmerfest.com.
I have a question about the exterior window trim on the M3. I like the chrome window trim that comes on the 330ci but I don't like the black trim on the M3. Can I order the M3 with chrome window trim instead? This is the one thing that is keeping me from buying a Jet Black M3 as opposed to a lighter color where the black trim would show up better. I really like JB though. I like the contrast of the chrome window trim on JB. The black trim just kind of lacks that definition. Thank you for your help. 
-Lori


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

*On Jon's behalf*

Lori,

It is possible to get the trim.

The cost is around $200.00

The substitution is done as a "special order"
at the factory in Germany!

Tell your Client Advisor to contact Vehicle
Distribution to get your special order requests
handled!


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Franco,
Thanks, is that something I can order the car with from the factory or would I have to buy it after I got the car and have it installed after delivery? 
-Lori


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Hmmm...*

Lori-

I believe Franco wrote: "The substitution is done as a "special order" at the factory in Germany! "

I'm assuming this means, it's done "at the factory". Just let your sales advisor know. Sounds like you'll be getting a beautiful car.

-Jeff


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Franco, 
Thank you for your assistance. I think I am going to go for it.
We must have been entering our post at the same time. Did you edit after your original reply or did I just miss the 75% of the contents of your reply. 
-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Jeff,
I don't know what happened there. My bulb must be going dim.
-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

You know you are obsessed when you put a red collar on your grey cat just to help visualize Steel Grey with Imola red interior.
-Lori


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Like I explained to a friend today...there's buyer, then enthusiast, then obsessed. There's a fine line between enthusiast and obsessed...and I am a clear example of blowing well past that line.

B.


----------

